# Sticky  UFC 232: Jones vs. Gustafsson 2



## LizaG

*Date*: December 29, 2018 
*Venue*: T-Mobile Arena 
*City*: Paradise, Nevada 



*Main Card *

Light Heavyweight Jon Jones vs. Alexander Gustafsson [a] 
Women's Featherweight Cris Cyborg (c) vs. Amanda Nunes * 
Welterweight Carlos Condit vs. Michael Chiesa 
Light Heavyweight Ilir Latifi vs. Corey Anderson 
Featherweight Chad Mendes vs. Alexander Volkanovski 

Preliminary Card (Fox Sports 1) 

Heavyweight Andrei Arlovski vs. Walt Harris 
Women's Featherweight Cat Zingano vs. Megan Anderson 
Bantamweight Douglas Silva de Andrade vs. Petr Yan 
Lightweight B.J. Penn vs. Ryan Hall 

Early Preliminary Card (UFC Fight Pass) 

Bantamweight Andre Ewell vs. Nathaniel Wood 
Middleweight Uriah Hall vs. Bevon Lewis 
Welterweight Curtis Millender vs. Siyar Bahadurzada 
Bantamweight Brian Kelleher vs. Montel Jackson 
*​


----------



## Trix

In the thumbnail below you can see this guy made a hilarious joke about something we all hope we won't see in any MMA event ever.






"The 18 limbs of mexican muay thai."

.

.

.

Hint: Its something that pertains to Jon Jones.

:laugh:


----------



## Voiceless




----------



## aerius

You cannot make this stuff up.

https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2018/12...bol-moved-to-california-one-week-out-mma-news


----------



## Voiceless

aerius said:


> You cannot make this stuff up.
> 
> https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2018/12...bol-moved-to-california-one-week-out-mma-news


----------



## Trix

http://i66.tinypic.com/jl2n8j.jpg

:dunno:

Jon ̶B̶o̶n̶e̶s̶ Drama*** Jones.


----------



## Voiceless

Trix said:


> http://i66.tinypic.com/jl2n8j.jpg
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> Jon ̶B̶o̶n̶e̶s̶ Drama*** Jones.


That must have been some strong stuff if after what, one and a half years it's still in his system and traceable in his urine :laugh:


----------



## Rygu

Nunes/Cyborg was just insane what an amazing fight.


----------



## LizaG

Damn! Megan and those Jon Jones toes! He'd be proud of ya girl 


...FYI just kidding, I know it was a legal strike


----------



## Scarecrow

Voiceless said:


> That must have been some strong stuff if after what, one and a half years it's still in his system and traceable in his urine :laugh:


From what I've read, the stuff in his system has a 24 hour half-life, meaning every 24 hours it depreciates in your system by that amount. For the readings to be accurate for the most recent test, Jones would have to have been juicing for an extended duration PAST when he was caught and DURING his ban.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Scarecrow said:


> From what I've read, the stuff in his system has a 24 hour half-life, meaning every 24 hours it depreciates in your system by that amount. For the readings to be accurate for the most recent test, Jones would have to have been juicing for an extended duration PAST when he was caught and DURING his ban.


Tbol half life is 16 hours. And yeah, it's all bs. There is zero percent chance it was still in his system had he not been juicing well after his ban.


----------



## Voiceless

HitOrGetHit said:


> Scarecrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read, the stuff in his system has a 24 hour half-life, meaning every 24 hours it depreciates in your system by that amount. For the readings to be accurate for the most recent test, Jones would have to have been juicing for an extended duration PAST when he was caught and DURING his ban.
> 
> 
> 
> Tbol half life is 16 hours. And yeah, it's all bs. There is zero percent chance it was still in his system had he not been juicing well after his ban.
Click to expand...

Thing is also, he's been tested several times in those what 18months inbetween and always came up clean, and then all of sudden right in a test around a fight that stuff suddenly appears again in his system. Suspicious would be an understatement ?


----------



## Trix

This topic has come up before.

There are two schools of thought on this. One is pre 2012 and says turinabol cannot be detected for long periods of time.

The other school of thought is post 2012, after a new test to detect turinabol metabolites was devised and turinabol became detectable outside of 11-16+ months.

Pick your poison.


----------



## sportneed.net

Hi!
This is official?
ufc/com not this events


----------

